# chicken liver and chicken blood



## BassMan08 (Jun 17, 2008)

I love to use chicken liver and chicken blood in the early morning catfish are jumping on my line and i have caught alot of them in the mornig using chicken liver and chicken blood.


----------



## BassMan08 (Jun 17, 2008)

*catfish*

I love catching catfish its fun.


----------



## ZFish10 (May 30, 2008)

BassMan08 said:


> I love to use chicken liver and chicken blood in the early morning catfish are jumping on my line and i have caught alot of them in the mornig using chicken liver and chicken blood.


Was that a poem?


----------



## BassMan08 (Jun 17, 2008)

*no*

naw it was not a poem


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm OK... thats great, thanks.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello *RANDOM MAN!!!!* I love to catch trout in the morning on topwaters and topwaters and have caught alot of them on topwaters in the morning.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

What am I missing here????? Just a statement about Chicken Liver / blood? Or is this some kind of secret code? Please tell lol!


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I built me a raft and shes ready for floatin
Ol mississippi, shes callin my name
Catfish are jumpin
That paddle wheel thumpin
Black water keeps rollin on past just the same


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

So what did ya'll give him the reddies for???

Appearently the person "BassMan08" is not in their right mind..


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Heck, as long as Bassman08 loves to catch catfish, there is at least one thing
right with his mind.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> So what did ya'll give him the reddies for???


I thought the same thing... they were there when I posted. I think Zfish10 gave them to him.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow!???..........Uhhhhh, awesome report BassMan. Don't go giving away all your secrets.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Bassman just joined and maybe does`nt know how to convey what he wants to
say very well. No harm in that; I`ve been on the internet for two years and consider
myself computer stupid. Anyway, welcome to 2cool Bassman08.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I like to use catfish livers!


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Running is fun when you use your feet and I enjoy sweet treats when it is time to eat!!!!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Sweet treats give me the creeps, especially after running all day and they come off the bottom of my feet.


----------



## tilkomatic81 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll eat green eggs and ham...
I'll eat them in a boat or crossing a moat...
in a car or in a bar...
When the fishing is fair or any where...
I like to eat them anywhere.


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

I like "Hickory Shad" cut from the back at night--first 2 hours-- when I'm on the canal bank


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Preaching to the quire, prechin to the quire. I have used chicken liver for years. I am glad to see someone with as much enthusiasm for the stuff as i have for it. Ha Ha, it warms this catmans heart.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Liver, you just can't beat Nutrea Rat livers, in the morning, in the evening, even at suppertime. It's tougher than chicken liver. They used to be plentiful in the Anahuac marsh, now there are hard to find. Guess I went catfishing too much in the 80's.


----------

